# Partner 820 visa approved in 4 days!



## kimmington (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I got the notification a few days ago that my partner 820 visa was approved within 4 working days after I lodged my application (applied March 30, approved April 5)! Amazing! This forum was definitely a great help 

Just in case anyone is interested, I applied in person, on-shore.


----------



## cu59105 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats!! And please give us details on how you managed to do that in 4 days????


----------



## kimmington (Jan 30, 2011)

cu59105 said:


> Congrats!! And please give us details on how you managed to do that in 4 days????


Thank you!!

I think applying in person helped, although I can't say how much it helped or even if it really mattered a whole lot (although immigration said to apply in person if you can). I didn't do an interview. The case officer's name was written on my grant letter, and it was different from the guy who we met when we applied.

As for my application, I wrote a cover letter (name of me and my sponsor, address, reason for applying, table of contents regarding necessary official documents included for both applicant and sponsor).

For each section of the application I also wrote a cover letter, which had the section title (Financial Evidence, Social Context, etc.) in big letters to easily show what they were looking at, table of contents explaining what evidence is provided, and short explanations for anything I felt needed clarifying, or any additional information I wanted to tell them that evidence alone might not say.

As for presentation I put it all into a plastic folder (the kind that is open on the top and down one side), and paper clipped all the relevant information together in each section so that they could easily see what was meant to go with what (ex. all rent statements paper clipped together, bank statements paper clipped together, photos together, etc. ; I thought if all the evidence was just left loose leaf then it would be a bit of a pain to look at).

Hope this helps, and feel free to ask more if you like!


----------



## sumantaghosh (Apr 17, 2012)

I did just that, But while submitting the lady at VFS asked me to open everything and reorder them to their own order. Made no sense to me. Let's see. Congrats.


----------



## kimmington (Jan 30, 2011)

sumantaghosh said:


> I did just that, But while submitting the lady at VFS asked me to open everything and reorder them to their own order. Made no sense to me. Let's see. Congrats.


Thank you! 

Yeah, I didn't see any specific mention of what order you should arrange it in but I suspected they might have a preferred order, otherwise I thought it would be kind of annoying to look at if everyone submitted it differently. So I just organized it based on the partner migration booklet (which lists: Financial Aspects, Nature of Household, Social Context, Nature of Commitment) just in case, and they didn't say anything. If you submitted it that way though and they still asked you, then I can only guess it depends on the case officer/processing centre


----------



## bee_knock_knock (Apr 21, 2012)

*health check?*

congrats *kimmington*! I am preparing my documents for a partner visa myself and I am quite worried because there are so many things that I am unsure about, from little things such as filling the forms.

I'm just wondering, *did you do a health check prior to handing in your application and send it in with the rest of your documents?*. When my partner applied for his GSM, he just included a proof that he had booked for a health check appointment and only did the test when his case officer asked him to do so. He thinks that I should do that as well just in case the health check results expires before my application is picked up by a CO and then I'll have to do it again. My concern is that if I hand in everything and only have my health check component missing, my application may be placed in the queue with other incomplete applications (as someone mentioned on this forum) which will take much longer, as opposed to the possibility of being processed straight away by a CO in your case (provided the application is complete and all proofs deemed legitimate).

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## kimmington (Jan 30, 2011)

bee_knock_knock said:


> congrats *kimmington*! I am preparing my documents for a partner visa myself and I am quite worried because there are so many things that I am unsure about, from little things such as filling the forms.
> 
> I'm just wondering, *did you do a health check prior to handing in your application and send it in with the rest of your documents?*. When my partner applied for his GSM, he just included a proof that he had booked for a health check appointment and only did the test when his case officer asked him to do so. He thinks that I should do that as well just in case the health check results expires before my application is picked up by a CO and then I'll have to do it again. My concern is that if I hand in everything and only have my health check component missing, my application may be placed in the queue with other incomplete applications (as someone mentioned on this forum) which will take much longer, as opposed to the possibility of being processed straight away by a CO in your case (provided the application is complete and all proofs deemed legitimate).
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


Thank you!!

Yes, I did mine before I applied  I was worried about the same thing too, and I think doing it ahead of time definitely sped things up as they didn't have to put anything on hold while they waited for my medical results. I did my health check in December 2011, which was a bit (well... really) early, but I wasn't sure how long it would take to get the results and I wanted to be absolutely certain I had it on time. It only ended up taking a few days to get it though.

But yes, the guy who took my application at immigration also warned me that I might be asked to re-do the check if it took a long time to process my application as the results would expire, so I was kind of worried about that, but I think if I had waited for my case officer to request for the health check it would have taken MUCH longer.

I would definitely recommend doing the health checks and everything *BEFORE* you hand it in, just so that they don't have to wait for anything.

If you have any questions about the application forms (I had so many!) try and give immigration a call, and they will help you  I called there soooo many times and asked them everything and more, and they were very helpful.

And if you haven't already done so, I recommend reading the Unofficial De Facto Visa Tips thread on this forum to get ideas on how to present your application- it helped me a lot! I recommend organizing it in the order listed in the partner migration handbook (Financial Aspects, Nature of Household, Social Context, Nature of Commitment).

What I did that I think also helped was writing a cover letter for each "section" of the application (and of course I wrote a cover letter for the whole application which I put at the very front), which included the section title, a table of contents (what evidence I had included), and wrote short paragraphs clarifying any of the evidence or even just writing statements to explain anything that evidence alone didn't.


----------



## milen (Apr 18, 2012)

Kimmington, congratulations!!! 

I'm on my way to apply my visa with my partner as well, getting all the information in this amazing forum.

I wanted to ask you few things:

- Which office on shore you applied?
- How many pictures and statutory declaration you provided?
- I've been with my partner for 2.5 years and I have heaps of documents, did you select few information to provide or you provided month by month (I mean bank statements, mobile bills, etc?).

Thank you for your support!
Milen


----------



## kimmington (Jan 30, 2011)

milen said:


> Kimmington, congratulations!!!
> 
> I'm on my way to apply my visa with my partner as well, getting all the information in this amazing forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!!

To answer your questions:

- I applied at the Perth office, which is located in Northbridge

- I provided 3 statutory declarations (two from friends, one from my sponsor's sister), and about 12 photos that we had printed out on plain paper. Unfortunately they got printed in black and white and kind of cut off some details but they were clear so we submitted them anyway, and all was good!

- I provided rent statements and bills from various months, but *not* for every month. A lady I spoke to at immigration (who was quite brief and not very friendly) told me I had to submit rent statements and bills for EVERY month for the entire year, but multiple other people at immigration told me I didn't have to, so I just picked some statements from the beginning of our 1 year requirement, and then a couple along the way, and finished with the most recent statements I had upon applying. I did provide a full years worth of bank statements for both my sponsor and I, though (our individual accounts, credit card accounts, and our joint bank account). For the mobile bills, in my case we were apart for 3 months prior to my move to Australia and I was able to find phone bills for most of that time to show our commitment to each other (I would have included some Skype logs as well if I had access to them!). I didn't include any mobile bills for after I arrived in Australia.

I hope that helps!


----------



## msamosco31 (Nov 16, 2011)

We lodge Application of Visa 820 May 30, 2012, they received it May 31, 2012 in perth, and got approved the same day May 31, 2012 its just 1 day approval, We didn't expected that this so fast but anyway its a blessing ... Now we are start counting for 2 years ...


----------



## Laura81ita (Sep 29, 2011)

kimmington said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


Wow!!congratulations!!!
Your history sounds just like mine... applied in person in Perth, type of proofs given,etc...
the only difference is that I have been waiting 6 months and I am still waiting for an answer!  
How long have you been with your bf before moving to australia?


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

kimmington said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got the notification a few days ago that my partner 820 visa was approved within 4 working days after I lodged my application (applied March 30, approved April 5)! Amazing! This forum was definitely a great help
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested, I applied in person, on-shore.


Hi Congrats to you Kimmington,
may i ask you what kind of visa your talking about? is that partner visa onshore temporary subclass 820 or a fiance visa?i was amaze u did it only for 5 days...pls tel lme about it..thanks


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

msamosco31 said:


> We lodge Application of Visa 820 May 30, 2012, they received it May 31, 2012 in perth, and got approved the same day May 31, 2012 its just 1 day approval, We didn't expected that this so fast but anyway its a blessing ... Now we are start counting for 2 years ...


 That is so terrific msamosco31,are u the sponsor or the applicant? if u are the sponsor where from is your partner?thanks


----------



## msamosco31 (Nov 16, 2011)

allansarh said:


> That is so terrific msamosco31,are u the sponsor or the applicant? if u are the sponsor where from is your partner?thanks


Hello allansarh I'm the Applicant ... I'm from the Philippines ....


----------



## Eiti (Sep 11, 2011)

That's amazing, congratulations!!! I wish it was like that with my case...


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

msamosco31 said:


> Hello allansarh I'm the Applicant ... I'm from the Philippines ....


let me ask you this,pls tell me the truth..what time did you put your application on may 30,2012?b'coz im getting hard to believe that,if u are from the philippines you could not apply a visa to come in australia.you should lodge your application in the philippines..pls tell me the whole story of your situation pls msamosco31...thanks i'll appriaciate it if u answer my question...


----------



## msamosco31 (Nov 16, 2011)

allansarh said:


> let me ask you this,pls tell me the truth..what time did you put your application on may 30,2012?b'coz im getting hard to believe that,if u are from the philippines you could not apply a visa to come in australia.you should lodge your application in the philippines..pls tell me the whole story of your situation pls msamosco31...thanks i'll appriaciate it if u answer my question...


Hello allansarh Partner Visa 820 is lodged onshore ... to those people who came here via Fiance visa or Prospective marriage visa they need to apply for Subclass 820 or Partner Visa 820 after they get married ... Like Kimmington who got approval within 4 day, I also got the fastest approval which is only 1 day ... Ofcourse you cannot have 1 day approval offshore ... The hardest part is to enter here but once your already here everything is plain and simple ....


----------



## msamosco31 (Nov 16, 2011)

Allansarh my Visa is the same as Kimmington which is Partner Visa 820 ... I thought u asked me where I am from ... so I answer you I'm from the philippines ... I enter Australia via PMV, we get married here and after lodge application here...


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

msamosco31 said:


> Allansarh my Visa is the same as Kimmington which is Partner Visa 820 ... I thought u asked me where I am from ... so I answer you I'm from the philippines ... I enter Australia via PMV, we get married here and after lodge application here...


YOu mean to say u get married here in australia and lodged the application in the philippines?so u came to australia with tourist visa then u got married here in australia?i getting hard to belive it,sorry...


----------



## Mangocrush (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations Kimmington 

We too have been approved very quickly - 3 business days. Just found out this past Monday - we are over the moon. Now we can finally move forward and really start living. 

Good luck to everyone who's applying or waiting.


----------



## msamosco31 (Nov 16, 2011)

allansarh said:


> YOu mean to say u get married here in australia and lodged the application in the philippines?so u came to australia with tourist visa then u got married here in australia?i getting hard to belive it,sorry...


lol u don't get me ... Pmv is prospective marriage visa or fiance visa ... I came here to marry my fiance then after we get married lodge application of spouse visa or the partner temporary visa 820 ... Well its up to u if u don't believe that we got 1 day approval but it really happen to us ...


----------



## Lauraleigh81 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow Congrats on that!! I certainly hope mine gets approved as quickly....I am planning on having all of my medicals and fbi clearance done before I apply to speed things up...


----------



## msamosco31 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey allansarh here is my Grant notification letter ...

Dear Ms XXX
Notification of grant of a Partner (Temporary) (Class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa
This letter refers to your application for a combined Partner (Temporary) (Class UK) and Partner
(Residence) (Class BS) visa, which was lodged at Perth Office on 31st May 2012. You have
indicated on your application that you wish to be considered for the grant of a Partner (subclass
820) and in due course for a Partner (subclass 801) visa.
I wish to advise that a decision has been made on the Partner (Temporary) (Class UK)
component of this application and that Partner (subclass 820) visas have been granted on 31st
May 2012 to the applicant(s) as listed below:
Visa Holder Name Visa Grant Number


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

msamosco31 said:


> lol u don't get me ... Pmv is prospective marriage visa or fiance visa ... I came here to marry my fiance then after we get married lodge application of spouse visa or the partner temporary visa 820 ... Well its up to u if u don't believe that we got 1 day approval but it really happen to us ...


I get your point msamosco,if u got already the fiance visa then been in here in australia already you dont need to to lodge again the spouse visa coz u can stay already in australia with that fiance visa.as u said u got married already here with so all have u to do is wait for two years and apply for permanent residence...you confuse me about that.I thought your applying for fiance visa.
Could you tell me why you wish to apply again for the spouse visa well infact you are here already in australia with the fiance visa and u did already got married..Is there any benefit u can give if u apply again for spouse visa?


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who just got their visa approved! so good to see more people are getting their visa. it seems like somehow the immi speeds up the approval as i read other posts on this forum saying visa got approved in a few days. it made me think whether they speed things up because its getting close to the end of the financial year and they wanna use up all the allocated quota. anyway its just a thought


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Congrats to everyone who just got their visa approved! so good to see more people are getting their visa. it seems like somehow the immi speeds up the approval as i read other posts on this forum saying visa got approved in a few days. it made me think whether they speed things up because its getting close to the end of the financial year and they wanna use up all the allocated quota. anyway its just a thought


....Sorry to change the topic..just wanna ask something coz im a little bit confuse...Im from the philippines and my partner is an australian citizen, we would like to put a partner visa,will i have the partner visa offshore temporary and permanent(subclass 309 and 100) coz im in the philippines and i will lodged the application there...OR should i have the partner visa temporary and permanent(subclass 820 and 801)but this is onshore...pls help me?thanks


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

allansarh said:


> ....Sorry to change the topic..just wanna ask something coz im a little bit confuse...Im from the philippines and my partner is an australian citizen, we would like to put a partner visa,will i have the partner visa offshore temporary and permanent(subclass 309 and 100) coz im in the philippines and i will lodged the application there...OR should i have the partner visa temporary and permanent(subclass 820 and 801)but this is onshore...pls help me?thanks


allansarh, it really depends on where you are/want to be when you lodge the application. Since you mentioned you'd be in the philipines and will lodge the app there, then it should be offshore visa.


----------



## myaccessaustralia (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! the end of the financial year can be a great time to lodge because the department actually has quotes for how many visas need to be approved within a given period and year. So quick approves is kinda of indicator of case officers needing to meet their 'budget'


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Miss Swan said:


> allansarh, it really depends on where you are/want to be when you lodge the application. Since you mentioned you'd be in the philipines and will lodge the app there, then it should be offshore visa.


yep exactly,so i will have the 309-100 diba?..thanks


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think since your application was so successful and orderly, it would help a lot of others if you would show us the index of yours? I'm just asking  if you don't mind, obviously! It would help me a great deal to get an oversight, I already have my list of what I have to do but no particular order etc. 

I'd greatly appreciate an insight into how you organized it and what your application contained!


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

allansarh said:


> yep exactly,so i will have the 309-100 diba?..thanks


Yes correct...


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

miss swan said:


> yes correct...


thanks.....


----------

